# I'm so upset



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Crying as I write this. Molly is in the hospital we just took her in. She was fine and happy this morning went for a walk and everything was fine. Then she lied down on her little sofa and when we went to take her for a pee she couldn't walk and she was having spasm. The vet said it's mild seizures he asked if she had eaten any chocolate or picked up any medication but she hasn't.

He has her til 3pm for observation and blood work etc...I'm so worried and can't stop crying. I don't know what to do with myself right now


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness Renee, I really can't imagine, and don't really know what to say. I just feel your pain so much. She's in the right place but I know it's hard for you waiting. Got everything crossed for you and you'll be constantly in my thoughts xxxxxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Renee - we are all here for you and wishing and praying that little Molly will be alright.
Lots of love, hugs and puppy licks. 
We will be watching and waiting for news.
Don't be hard on yourself - crying - I'm in tears too and she isn't even mine.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Renee,

So sorry, poor you, Christine and of course Molly. Karen is right, she is in the best place and hopefully whatever it is will pass. Sending hugs and love. Keep us up to date. Thinking of you all xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Karen! I'm so worried cause she was her normal self all morning. I pray it's nothing serious cause she is my baby and if anything bad happens to her I don't know what i will do!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you all so much I will let you know what happens. Your support means the world to me!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We are all here. What time is it with you?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

It's almost 1pm or 13:00 if you use military time.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Thanks Karen! I'm so worried cause she was her normal self all morning. I pray it's nothing serious cause she is my baby and if anything bad happens to her I don't know what i will do!


HUG HUG HUG HUG we are sending you all of our love!!!! She is going to be ok. HUG HUG HUG 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> It's almost 1pm or 13:00 if you use military time.


Ok a couple more hours. Lots of positive thoughts. Xxx


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, Renee! So sorry little Molly is sick. I hope she's doing better and can come home at three. 
Big Bette hugs and kisses :hug: to you, Christine, and Molly.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh no. How awful. I'm praying for her and you. Big hugs.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Thinking of your and your beautiful Molly dog and hoping she will be back on her sofa in no time at all xxxx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

So sorry that beautiful little Molly is unwell, thinking of you all and hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We are all thinking of Molly, there will be so many positive thoughts and vibes being sent from all around the globe...come on Molly, get well Molly, come on Molly, get well Molly...
ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh dear, I'm so sorry to hear Molly is poorly. Keeping everything crossed for a speedy recovery and thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Called the vets they are still running tests. The girl said that she is cuddling with her but that Molly won't lie down she just stays standing. Another hour and a bit to wait. Thank you all again for you good wishes!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Called the vets they are still running tests. The girl said that she is cuddling with her but that Molly won't lie down she just stays standing. Another hour and a bit to wait. Thank you all again for you good wishes!


Aw little Molly.. She is probably confused at being there. Hopefully they will get to the bottom of it!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry to see Molly is unwell!
I know we tend to throw this at everyone that has a sick poo but bear in mind the meningitis thing, just a thought if they are struggling to diagnose and the fact she doesn't want to lie down etc. 
sending lots of support and well wishes for Molly.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Molly ,hope you get some good news soon and she can come home,bless her x x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> Oh I am so sorry to see Molly is unwell!
> I know we tend to throw this at everyone that has a sick poo but bear in mind the meningitis thing, just a thought if they are struggling to diagnose and the fact she doesn't want to lie down etc.
> sending lots of support and well wishes for Molly.


Thanks. We mentioned meningitis to him so he is testing for that. Would have never known about that if not for this board.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh no, poor Molly  The waiting to find out is so hard but we are all here for you :hug: Sending you a massive hug across the ocean and hoping Molly is well again soon xxxx


Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

Hoping she is better soon and back home with you. Xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Another half hour to go. I will be wearing sunglasses as my eyes are swollen from crying. I try not to but I love her so much. I want my happy, crazy, bouncy little baby back. I feel like i'm in some weird dream can't even explain.

Thanks again to all of you! Will update when we get back!


----------



## Muddy paws (Jul 3, 2013)

Keeping our paws crossed for you at this difficult time


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh renee, I'm only just catching up with this, I'm so sorry to hear little Molly pocket rocket isn't feeling her usual self.
I really really hope it isn't anything too serious, and she's back home with you very very soon.
Sending lots of love to all of you 
xxxxx


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh Renee, only just logged on and found your thread.  I really hope you've had some good news and Molly-pocket is back home with you....do let us know when you feel up to it.  

HUGE HUGS to you both. xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Renee...I'm so so sorry to read you're going through this :hug::hug::hug::hug:

It's all of our worst nightmare for something to happen to our little ones...we all know how much you adore your little girl.

Lots of positive thoughts coming your way...

Take care and Look after yourself... 

We're all with you in this... :hug:

xxxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I came on for a quick catch up and was so sad to read what you are going through, I really hope she is fine and they have worked out the problem and have been treating her, I know how much you will want to get her home and give her the biggest cuddle. Lots of Love and huge hugs.xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm hoping no news is good news xxxx


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Just logged on and so shocked to find Molly has become unwell so quickly. Barney and I wish our little calendar pal well and home quickly.
:hug:


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Really hoping for some good news soon x


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Thinking of you and sending positive thoughts your way xxx


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

So sorry Renee to read that your gorgeous Molly is poorly.
Sending hugs and good wishes to you 

Val


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

So sorry to hear Molly isn't feeling well. Fingers crossed everything will be ok. Lots of hugs to you all xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well just got back from the vets. I have my Molly back She seems back to her normal self he said she had a few of those tremors while she was there but very mild. He did x-rays and everything was normal but he could see some white stuff in her stomach so he wasn't sure what it was. He gave her a anti -inflammatory injection. Her blood work will only be available on Tuesday because it's a long weekend. He is doing a blood profile, CBC CClll and electrolyte. We have to feed her this special food for the weekend that is easy on the stomach in case it was something she ingested.

He said maybe it was only a one time thing and won't happen again. That's what I am hoping. I have never been so scared! He said if anything happens on the weekend that he will make himself available. 

I'm glad she is back to normal she was all excited to see us when we picked her up. Her tail was wagging and her movement is normal. This is all very strange

So 500 dollars later I am happy that I have my puppy back home and that she seems her normal self Next week will be looking into pet insurance!

Thanks everyone for being so supportive I appreciate it more than you know! You are all the best!! Big hugs to all of you and all your poo's:hug: Will let you know how her blood work is on Tuesday!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah!!!!! Tears of happiness for you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Glad she's home.. Let's hope its a one off thing. Strange though isn't it? Main thing is she's back to normal. Wee pet I'm sure she's just content and settled now back with her family! Xo


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Phew I've just been sitting waiting for your post....couldn't post on anything else... She's home Renee, fantastic 
Fingers crossed for Tuesday, enjoy the rest of your weekend.... Hug your girls xxxxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome home Molly!


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

So glad she is back home with you. Poor little Molly,hopefully it's a one off thing. Hugs and kisses to you both x x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahh...I'm Soooo glad you have your girl back Renee 

Can't imagine the mixture of emotions you've gone through today...you must be so drained 

Hopefully this was a one off and the bloods will come back normal. 

Enjoy your holiday weekend with your girl ... 

Treat yourself to a nice drink or a lovely cake...or whatever your preference would be 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so glad she is home!! We are all praying it is just a one time thing. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Whew! Big hugs to all three of you!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I am drained Mairi but happy now! Her x-rays were pretty cool he showed them to us. Everything was perfect her heart, lungs, spine etc...so that was good to know. I was so scared maybe it was her spine. He did mention epilepsy but he said the chances that it is that are small.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

What a relief, give her a big cuddle from us xxx 


Clare, Obi & Roo xxx


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh Renee, just logged on and found this. The pain you must have been through today - it's terrible whenever our fur babies are ill and for it to come on so suddenly must have been terrifying. I'm soooo glad she's home and doing well and pray it was just a one off. Lots of hugs from me & Cindy xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So pleased you have your Molly baby home.
I hope you have a happy holiday weekend.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Great stuff, so glad she is home and well and fingers crossed for the blood work results.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

what a relief for you, so pleased she is home and it looks like a one off - they do like to worry us don't they. give her a big hug from me. xx


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Just logged on and saw your post. How stressful!! So glad she's back home now and the tests so far have come back ok. Hope you both get lots of well deserved rest tonight. Sending lots of puppy cuddles to you both xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

So glad to hear she's back! Maybe she ate something.....our last terrier had an awful episode after eating a pine cone (resembling a heart attack) and she was just as suddenly right as rain, they're hardy little creatures. Enjoy your night and grab some extra cuddles xx


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Whew. So relieved to hear the good news. Hopefully there will be good news on Tuesday as well.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> So glad to hear she's back! Maybe she ate something.....our last terrier had an awful episode after eating a pine cone (resembling a heart attack) and she was just as suddenly right as rain, they're hardy little creatures. Enjoy your night and grab some extra cuddles xx


Ya I'm thinking maybe it's something she picked up on our walk she always has something in her mouth and for the most part I am vigilant and get it out but sometimes she just sneaks it in like a little vacuum and I can't find it. I just don't want this to happen again ever it really scared me. 

Made me feel bad for all the times I ever got mad at her it was just an awful feeling. I know she needs discipline but I just felt guilty about everything today I love her so much that if I was completely broke I would make sure she eats before me that is how much I love my little Molly!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I completely understand, everything else can go hang when it's an emergency like that and I'm sure Molly knows how much she's loved and appreciates it too xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hope Donna doesn't kill me but I had to post this it was just too adorable and made me smile Jake and Willow are so cute and Donna so creative  All of you saved my sanity today. I love you all you make me smile on a daily basis


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

That is so lovely of Donna. So thoughtful and kind.

Val


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

So pleased to read that Molly is ok :hug:


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Just caught this thread, what a day you have had, I am so pleased your little girl is back home and I bet she is aswell. I bet she will be getting lots of extra cuddles from her devoted mummy, I hope it is just a one off. It is such a worry what they mite pick up. Lots of love to you both xxxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She loves you all and thanks you! She is very tired so am hoping that in the morning she will be her peppy self again!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I've been traveling since early today then with nieces so I just found out about Molly. I'm glad she is back home with you Renee and All positive healing thoughts to Molly and all the hugs in the world to you Renee. You are the best mom and Molly is such a happy and beautiful poo. And that you were there for her right away I'm sure made a huge difference. Love and hugs from us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

So sorry to here Molly has been unwell its such a worry for you Reene lots of love and kisses to you allxxxx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

So pleased your precious girl is back home with you.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Only just logged on, so sorry to hear about the day that you and Molly have had. I'm glad that she is back home. Sending lots of hugs and kisses your way.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Molly was my first thought when waking this morning! I'm so pleased to hear she is back home and is well again (phew). Hopefully it was a one off thing and everything will be ok next week. Enjoy lots of cuddles with Molly today xxx


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. Just to say so sorry that Molly has been poorly, and good news that she is making a recovery. We love our poos to bits and when they are hurting we hurt for them. I hope the tests come back with positive results and that it has purely been something that she has picked up. With kind regards to you and Molly. xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Woke up to some whining at 4:42 am. It was Molly wanting to go outside. She normally sleeps til 7:30am but she had to have a big pee. She was very happy to get out of her crate her tail going 100 miles an hour She was pretty peppy. Now she is napping again. The injection he gave her yesterday makes them pee more so that is probably why she woke up so early. Her movement seems completely normal so I was so happy to see her so early even though I wanted to sleep more


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

So pleased to hear she appears to be her normal loving cheeky little poo self again.
Sending more hugs and kisses to little Molly xxx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Have a little sofa snooze yourself, you're probably running on empty after yesterday  I know a lovely grey velvety one somewhere near you


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Sending best wishes. I always take comfort that every vet nurse/assistant I've met adores animals, so u know that when they're at the vets they're getting looked after and loved 100%, as awful as it is that they're not with you. Glad Molly is now home and feeling a lot better xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw in so glad Molly is back to her lively self... 

I'm sure you were quite glad to hear her wee voice in the early hours 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I so glad she is better!!!
Tell her she must never worry us like that again! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Tell her she must never worry us like that again!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

Ps Donna...your card was adorable 

You're such a kind soul..

xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well glad to report that Molly has had a good day today. She hasn't had any seizures and has been a good girl all day. He put her on Royal Canine Gastrointestinal canned food until Monday. I hate canned food can't stand the smell but to her it's like crack or something. She can be in the living room and the minute I open the can she runs to the kitchen she loves it I say enjoy it cause you will be back on your dry kibble soon I have never seen her eat like this before! There is way too much junk in that stuff but he recommended it for a few days in case it was something she had eaten.

All is well had a quiet day


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Great news, you will have to watch Molly doesn't put it on in the future just to get some more of that scrummy food Hope she continues to stay well x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Just caught up with this after being away gor the weekend. What a scare for you all! So glad to hear that she is bouncing back xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Well glad to report that Molly has had a good day today. She hasn't had any seizures and has been a good girl all day. He put her on Royal Canine Gastrointestinal canned food until Monday. I hate canned food can't stand the smell but to her it's like crack or something. She can be in the living room and the minute I open the can she runs to the kitchen she loves it I say enjoy it cause you will be back on your dry kibble soon I have never seen her eat like this before! There is way too much junk in that stuff but he recommended it for a few days in case it was something she had eaten.
> 
> All is well had a quiet day


Weather wise - I predict some windy days ahead!!! Followed by an unappealing aroma!
Oh we'll little Molly, lap it while you can! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Weather wise - I predict some windy days ahead!!! Followed by an unappealing aroma!
> Oh we'll little Molly, lap it while you can! X


Ha!! I don't care as long as she is well


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So pleased that Miss Molly has had good day


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Ha!! I don't care as long as she is well


I don't blame you, with all the stress and upset you guys have been through.
She can be as windy and stinky as she likes!! 
And I hope she enjoys been that way!! X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I don't blame you, with all the stress and upset you guys have been through.
> She can be as windy and stinky as she likes!!
> And I hope she enjoys been that way!! X


Well so far so good no nasty smells but if she does get windy I will just pretend I don't notice...I think she is too much of a lady to fart I am hoping


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Well glad to report that Molly has had a good day today. She hasn't had any seizures and has been a good girl all day. He put her on Royal Canine Gastrointestinal canned food until Monday. I hate canned food can't stand the smell but to her it's like crack or something. She can be in the living room and the minute I open the can she runs to the kitchen she loves it I say enjoy it cause you will be back on your dry kibble soon I have never seen her eat like this before! There is way too much junk in that stuff but he recommended it for a few days in case it was something she had eaten.
> 
> All is well had a quiet day


Thank goodness. Let's hope this incident is well behind her.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Thank goodness. Let's hope this incident is well behind her.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I hope so! I keep watching her when she sleeps etc...just in case. Hopefully on Tuesday they will be able to give us some answers!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the update, Renee! I was out all day, but thought of the pocket rocket, so glad she's back to normal, and hoping for good news Tuesday.

Eau de Molly Pocket might be sweet, do let us know if it happens!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Thanks for the update, Renee! I was out all day, but thought of the pocket rocket, so glad she's back to normal, and hoping for good news Tuesday.
> 
> Eau de Molly Pocket might be sweet, do let us know if it happens!


Thanks so much Suze!! You are the best!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Eau de Molly Pocket might be sweet, do let us know if it happens!


I think NOT


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG!! I have had family in for almost 2 weeks and am just catching up a little before bedtime . . I could hardly open this thread as it scared me to death!! Renee . . I'm so very relieved Molly is doing so much better!!! I was reading so fast while holding my breath!! That is exactly what happened to Carley almost 6 months ago . . Freddy took her and Sami out for a walk and she scarfed "something" out of the road and was deathly ill 4 hrs later . . Vets final diagnosis was Gastroenteritis. Bless you both!!! XXXOO


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

So glad Molly is doing well. Hopefully all normal blood work on Tuesday. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BillyPoo (Jul 15, 2013)

So glad your Molly is back home with you! It is the worst feeling in the world when our babies are taken I'll fur or not !! Be thinking of you Tuesday, sure it will be fine , Harley always has something in his mouth  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So happy for you that you have your bouncy girl back, I'm sure she is too much of a lady to do stinky parp s......however if you get the occasional whiff from behind the posh sofa you will know why!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm sure the new sofa will have a built in fart filter


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

I am so glad Molly is feeling better. I never really understood why people were so upset when their pets became ill or injured. That was until we got Oscar.!! I completely understand now how upsetting it is when they are ill. You must be so relieved now Molly is on the mend. x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

vickie said:


> I am so glad Molly is feeling better. I never really understood why people were so upset when their pets became ill or injured. That was until we got Oscar.!! I completely understand now how upsetting it is when they are ill. You must be so relieved now Molly is on the mend. x


They are kind of like little people for some reason! I wish she could talk it would make things so much easier! At least all her tests came back ok so that is a good thing. I hope this never happens again it was horrible! If it does then he will be checking for epilepsy but he said her seizures weren't the same as those so he thinks she picked up something .......Toes and fingers crossed that it never happens again!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

RENEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OMG! I am just on the forum for the first time all weekend!!!!
My molly Pocket! oh my god!!!! Please let us know what the vet says today! I cant imagine!!!! I am so sorry that you had to go through that, I am glad that your baby is back home with you. Omg biggest hugs to you and Christine, and some gentle snuggles for miss molly pocket!


----------

